

Open source web app for database version control - aram
https://github.com/victorstanciu/dbv

======
onion2k
It's a good idea, but (in my opinion, having only read the documentation for
dbv) the migrations in various frameworks (e.g. laravel) are a better bet. For
a start, you can go backwards as well as forwards if they've been written
well, and if you're using them properly creating a new migration informs the
rest of your application (models, etc) about changes to the structure.

If you're not using a framework, or you're trying to stay framework agnostic
for some reason, this would be useful… Otherwise, not so much.

